# Suwannee springfest 2014



## domo (Mar 2, 2014)

Wanting to meet up there and try to rideshare from there.

Live oak, Florida
March 20-23
You are allowed to camp

http://www.musicfestivaljunkies.com/festivals/suwannee-springfest-2014/

Ill scout around for easy access to sneak in under the radar


----------

